# Froot Loops!



## Lil Outlaws (Sep 20, 2010)

Excuse the bad quality, I snapped it quickly with my phone 

This is a vegan soap, scented (heavily  ) with Froot Loops (NG). Did a rainbow swirl and plopped it in the 18 bar Nizzy mold. 

There was supposed to be blue in there but as usual, it turned purple in the CP soap.. bah. Anybody know a good blue that stays blue??


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 20, 2010)

Whoa!  Look at all that color!  Very nice.  I see a little bit of blue there.


----------



## albo (Sep 20, 2010)

that looks awesome!


----------



## sygrid (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful bars, love the colours.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> There was supposed to be blue in there but as usual, it turned purple in the CP soap.. bah. Anybody know a good blue that stays blue??



Sure, http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=489


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Sep 21, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Lil Outlaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're awesome, as usual  Thank you!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 21, 2010)

All the pop and neon colors from TKB have turned out great for me so far; but this is one of my favorites


----------



## agriffin (Sep 21, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Lil Outlaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I use also!  Love it!

Great soap!  The swirl is awesome!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 21, 2010)

It's like being back in the 60's. Groovy baby.  :wink:


----------



## sygrid (Sep 21, 2010)

That was my first reaction  'groovy'.


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful colors and swirls.  Love the shape, too.  What did you use for the blue that turned purple?  I think the purple is wonderful!  Blueberry Pop mica stays blue, and I've had pretty good luck with powdered Ultramarine Blue.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## doin_me (Sep 23, 2010)

*re: fruit loops*

simply gorgeous! the swirls are great.


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful swirls!


----------



## deep blue (Sep 24, 2010)

Very exotic colors I would scent this soap with sandalwood oil and call it Africa.


----------



## Mayren (Sep 27, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the purple and the incredible swirls. It's beautiful and very psychedelic. How about calling it "Groovy Froot"?


----------



## honor435 (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice, want to share how you did it?


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it shagadelic baby :0)


----------



## timbudtwo (Oct 1, 2010)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> There was supposed to be blue in there but as usual, it turned purple in the CP soap.. bah. Anybody know a good blue that stays blue??








Ultramarine blue pigment from BB. A little goes a LONG way.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2010)

That's a beautiful blue! Very vibrant.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

Love the vibrant colors!  Bet it smells good, too.


----------



## gardencottage (Oct 3, 2010)

Gorgeous swirls!


----------



## zilke (Oct 5, 2010)

That soap is really neat looking, I love it! o^_^O


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 5, 2010)

Very cool! Love the colors!


----------

